# Uefa cup final tickets



## davemc1 (May 7, 2016)

If you  to have one, and would love a vip day for 2 at the Aintree Grand National, how about a swapsie?? 

Or a cash alternative?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 7, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			If you  to have one, and would love a vip day for 2 at the Aintree Grand National, how about a swapsie?? 

Or a cash alternative?
		
Click to expand...

JCL

I've just registered in the ballot.

I also applied via UEFA 2-3 months ago, but found out the other week, I wasn't successful.

I'd take one in the Sevilla end, also.

That SO sounds like a euphemism.

BTW - always wanted to play Crans sur siere - ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!!!!! me and two other lads drove to Sion years ago, not too bad actually.:thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 7, 2016)

Good luck with the searching in a similar boat for the Fac final as our 5 season tickets Are in the  2k would got balloted out on 10 home cup matches.


----------



## Odvan (May 7, 2016)

You going Dave?


----------



## davemc1 (May 7, 2016)

Yes mate. Bit of a family road trip. But sod them, every man for themselves when it comes to tickets :rofl:


----------



## Fish (May 8, 2016)

What do you guys think of Klipperty Klopps comments about going en masse even without tickets, this is always frowned upon by police and footballing officials, not that we ever take any notice but thought it strange for a manager to come out with?!


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 8, 2016)

Fish said:



			What do you guys think of Klipperty Klopps comments about going en masse even without tickets, this is always frowned upon by police and footballing officials, not that we ever take any notice but thought it strange for a manager to come out with?!
		
Click to expand...


I thought this was a strange comment and bet the Swiss police weren't happy with the encouragement to travel regardless.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 8, 2016)

Fish said:



			What do you guys think of Klipperty Klopps comments about going en masse even without tickets, this is always frowned upon by police and footballing officials, not that we ever take any notice but thought it strange for a manager to come out with?!
		
Click to expand...

Are they setting up large screens in the town centre or something similar?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2016)

Costing my uncle and his mate 450 each to fly and stay one night. Both should qualify for tickets but the allocation is ridiculous 

A 35,000 seater stadium for a European a final is a complete joke - 15,000 tickets to "UEFA family and sponsers and general ballot" - that's more than each team gets. There should be a minimum capacity of 50,000 for any final.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 8, 2016)

ECF at Wembley the other year 90k capacity each finalist got 19k tickets, so still would be enough to go around was its double the 9500 but not enough. 
The encouragement of fans to travel went well when Rangers trashed M/cr.........


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2016)

Pleased to see Liverpool making a statement today that goes against what Klopp said and telling ticketless fans to stay away,
Thought is was a thoughtless thing to advise anyway.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Pleased to see Liverpool making a statement today that goes against what Klopp said and telling ticketless fans to stay away,
Thought is was a thoughtless thing to advise anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Basel are putting up three screens for people to watch the match in the areas 

Every big football event has thousands going to the cities to be part of the atmosphere and watch the game in local bars or fan parks. 

The statement is a token gesture to satisfy the pathetic organisation that is UEFA 

Expect thousands will fly over and make it a special occasion 

The sooner UEFA understand these events should be for the fans and distribute tickets to the club's the better.


----------



## davemc1 (May 8, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Pleased to see Liverpool making a statement today that goes against what Klopp said and telling ticketless fans to stay away,
Thought is was a thoughtless thing to advise anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Thoughtless or not, there's gonna be thousands there. All hoping beyond hope of a ticket or an unattended gate. I'm certain it'd be the same for any big British team reaching a European final


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Thoughtless or not, there's gonna be thousands there. All hoping beyond hope of a ticket or an unattended gate. I'm certain it'd be the same for any big British team reaching a European final
		
Click to expand...

I've no doubt about that mate, but in the light of it taking 27 years to get justice for Hillsborough and still some brain deads who'll never accept the truth, who do you think will be blamed if there is even the slightest bit of trouble out there, why don't Liverpool Council do something in the city or Liverpool put big screens up in Anfield.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 8, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Basel are putting up three screens for people to watch the match in the areas 

Every big football event has thousands going to the cities to be part of the atmosphere and watch the game in local bars or fan parks. 

The statement is a token gesture to satisfy the pathetic organisation that is UEFA 

Expect thousands will fly over and make it a special occasion 

The sooner UEFA understand these events should be for the fans and distribute tickets to the club's the better.
		
Click to expand...

We get this complaint at every final european or national, we know the allocation before the comp starts, you've said yourself UEFA or The FA don't care about the normal fan.


----------



## Fish (May 8, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Thoughtless or not, there's gonna be thousands there. All hoping beyond hope of a ticket or an unattended gate.
		
Click to expand...

So thousands are going to go over and hope for an unattended gate, and then what, force their way in without tickets! You couldn't make it up!


----------



## davemc1 (May 8, 2016)

Fish said:



			So thousands are going to go over and hope for an unattended gate, and then what, force their way in without tickets! You couldn't make it up!
		
Click to expand...

youre adding 2+2 and making 5 buddy. No ones rushing any gates :thup:


----------



## Three (May 8, 2016)

Ex Liverpool player had tickets for me for today's game, I politely suggested he might swap them for the final... 

He didn't say no..... &#128515;


----------



## Fish (May 8, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			youre adding 2+2 and making 5 buddy. No ones rushing any gates :thup:
		
Click to expand...

So why look for or hope for an unattended gate, to what end would that help you if you found one?


----------



## davemc1 (May 8, 2016)

Three said:



			Ex Liverpool player had tickets for me for today's game, I politely suggested he might swap them for the final... 

He didn't say no..... &#62979;
		
Click to expand...


You fancy going the national instead? :rofl:


----------



## Three (May 8, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			You fancy going the national instead? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm let me think about that...


----------



## davemc1 (May 8, 2016)

Fish said:



			So why look for or hope for an unattended gate, to what end would that help you if you found one?
		
Click to expand...

Na, you`re right. Id walk right past and report it to the authorities &#65532;:thup:


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 10, 2016)

Have seen this a few times on Twitter and now Facebook......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2016)

This is a very good article 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/brian-reade-column-basel-brush-7947100

My mate has watched every single home and away match bar the one in Kazan and didn't manage to get a ticket , no doubt plenty more have been to all the matches and didn't get a ticket yet a bunch of suits who havent seen one football match in his life will be sat there as guest of UEFA having zero interest in the game


----------



## stevek1969 (May 12, 2016)

I know of 3 lads from Dundee who got tickets they just entered a ballot on UEFAs website they did the same last year and got them ,they just go for a few days on the lash and go to the games


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This is a very good article 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/brian-reade-column-basel-brush-7947100

My mate has watched every single home and away match bar the one in Kazan and didn't manage to get a ticket , no doubt plenty more have been to all the matches and didn't get a ticket yet a bunch of suits who havent seen one football match in his life will be sat there as guest of UEFA having zero interest in the game
		
Click to expand...

That's surprising when well less than 10.000 will have been to all that amount of games.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2016)

I get the issue of ticket allocation, it comes up every year at most events, bit it's no good moaning about UEFA at club level when the same organisation is the one making European qualification so lucrative, the only way things will change is if national bodies start complaining, LPool/Man U/Spurs moaning about the Final venue is pointless, it needs to be the PL


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			I get the issue of ticket allocation, it comes up every year at most events, bit it's no good moaning about UEFA at club level when the same organisation is the one making European qualification so lucrative, the only way things will change is if national bodies start complaining, LPool/Man U/Spurs moaning about the Final venue is pointless, *it needs to be the PL*

Click to expand...

If you mean the FA, is that going to happen, surely they won't get there brown envelope then with god knows how many tickets in it, and I wonder where they go?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2016)

Fish said:



			If you mean the FA, is that going to happen, surely they won't get there brown envelope then with god knows how many tickets in it, and I wonder where they go?
		
Click to expand...

Agree Robin but meant the PL, if the PL didn't have european qualification attached to it then the FA and UEFA may listen and get involved.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Agree Robin but meant the PL, if the PL didn't have european qualification attached to it then the FA and UEFA may listen and get involved.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone talks about cl footy being the minimum requirement for big clubs. Well of these big clubs want the Â£Â£Â£Â£ that comes with it. Where do you think it comes from? If I'm The President of Coca Cola paying 'x' million a season, you can be sure I'm getting my sweetener.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Everyone talks about cl footy being the minimum requirement for big clubs. Well of these big clubs want the Â£Â£Â£Â£ that comes with it. Where do you think it comes from? If I'm The President of Coca Cola paying 'x' million a season, you can be sure I'm getting my sweetener.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, Clubs can't have it both ways, we already know the stadia for next years finals, but the clubs won't moan unless they reach one, otherwise they don't care,


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This is a very good article 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/brian-reade-column-basel-brush-7947100

*My mate has watched every single home and away match bar the one in Kazan and didn't manage to get a ticket ,* no doubt plenty more have been to all the matches and didn't get a ticket yet a bunch of suits who havent seen one football match in his life will be sat there as guest of UEFA having zero interest in the game
		
Click to expand...

Phil, I'm not calling you a liar  but if your mate had been to 8 European games this season he'd have been Guaranteed  a final ticket, 7 games went into a ballot. Unless of course he's been using spares then it's tough titty.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Phil, I'm not calling you a liar  but if your mate had been to 8 European games this season he'd have been Guaranteed  a final ticket, 7 games went into a ballot. Unless of course he's been using spares then it's tough titty.
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn't be the first time he has embellished a bit during a Facebook rant 

Are you going ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Exactly, Clubs can't have it both ways, we already know the stadia for next years finals, but the clubs won't moan unless they reach one, otherwise they don't care,
		
Click to expand...

I believe the club's don't want it both ways 

They would like their fans watching them play a European final and as the article says many clubs have complained a number of times about the ticketing system


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It wouldn't be the first time he has embellished a bit during a Facebook rant 

Are you going ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm just waiting on a ticket, I won't be going without one.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2016)

Let's be honest, the uefa cup isn't aimed at the European Giants  so in recent years it's not been an issue. Now that European Royalty have reached the final it's issues has reared.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Let's be honest, the uefa cup isn't aimed at the European Giants  so in recent years it's not been an issue. Now that European Royalty have reached the final it's issues has reared.
		
Click to expand...

Your confused comps mate the royalty are in Milan ....... 

#undecima


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe the club's don't want it both ways 

They would like their fans watching them play a European final and as the article says many clubs have complained a number of times about the ticketing system
		
Click to expand...

So you think that the big clubs would happily play the champs league without the Â£40m prize money and untold millions in sponsorship each year. As long as uefa promised to play finals in 90k stadiums with a 50/50 split for the fans. 

Clubs are businesses. They may well do the odd thing that looks good in the press, but the board all take a nice salary. Win lose or draw.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			So you think that the big clubs would happily play the champs league without the Â£40m prize money and untold millions in sponsorship each year. As long as uefa promised to play finals in 90k stadiums with a 50/50 split for the fans. 

Clubs are businesses. They may well do the odd thing that looks good in the press, but the board all take a nice salary. Win lose or draw.
		
Click to expand...

Why does the prize money need to be reduced to allow more fans to go to a final ? 

UEFA earn billions each year from telly deals and sponsership - no reason why the money needs to be reduced to allow more fans to be able to go


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why does the prize money need to be reduced to allow more fans to go to a final ? 

UEFA earn billions each year from telly deals and sponsership - no reason why the money needs to be reduced to allow more fans to be able to go
		
Click to expand...

Why would sponsor pay the same for no "perks" like corporate invite tickets to all matches?

Same with TV kick the in ground studios out get more fans in?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			I get the issue of ticket allocation, it comes up every year at most events, bit it's no good moaning about UEFA at club level when the same organisation is the one making European qualification so lucrative, the only way things will change is if national bodies start complaining, LPool/Man U/Spurs moaning about the Final venue is pointless, it needs to be the PL
		
Click to expand...

Dont agree, the participating clubs need to moan about it early days, maybe with the backing of the FA.

Imagine if it was Liverpool and Celtic/Man U/Spurs in a 35,000 stadium.

Apparently there are over 115 stadiums in Europe holding over 50k, I think it was.

The criteria to countries who want it shoule be ok, build a ground over 60k, and you'll go on the rota, but you also need lots of hotels within 50 miles etc.

Bit like the open rota.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Exactly, Clubs can't have it both ways, we already know the stadia for next years finals, but the clubs won't moan unless they reach one, otherwise they don't care,
		
Click to expand...

I believe Spurs, United and Liverpool complained months ago.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			Why would sponsor pay the same for no "perks" like corporate invite tickets to all matches?

Same with TV kick the in ground studios out get more fans in?
		
Click to expand...

Still would get "perks" and invites to games 

Get rid of the ballot to the UEFA family


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2016)

I applied via UEFA's ballot - no joy.

Liverpool's ballot - no joy, but on the reserve list.

Got one today, via the reserve list.:whoo:

Still not missed a major domestic or European final since 1984.

Over 30 European aways over the years means nothing, as all based on this seasons credits. Went to all the home games, but no aways.

I seen man Citys criteria via a points based system a few years ago, and they seem to have a great system, based on multi-seasons also. LFC's system is rubbish, and doesnt reward extended loyalty, or loyalty in other competitions.

How is Chelsea/United/City/Arsenal/Spurs in relation?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why does the prize money need to be reduced to allow more fans to go to a final ? 

UEFA earn billions each year from telly deals and sponsership - no reason why the money needs to be reduced to allow more fans to be able to go
		
Click to expand...

because nobody sponsors something for free. So if clubs want the revenues, they have to expect the sponsors want something in return.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2016)

Pete, absolutely agree it's a disgrace but nothing will change until the National bodies get together and do something. UEFA like to go on about family but once again it's pounds, shilllings and pence that matter.
Man utd only complained once they were out of the CL and did City join in?
2017 will be in Sweden, capacity 52,000, what's the betting the finalists won't get anymore than 15/18k each.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			because nobody sponsors something for free. So if clubs want the revenues, they have to expect the sponsors want something in return.
		
Click to expand...

The main reason Coca Cola SHOULD sponsor is for the benefits of mass exposure to their product, the add-ons should just be a bonus.

Coca Cola dont pay billions in sponsorship for a few hundred tickets at major sporting venues, they do it for the exposure.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Pete, absolutely agree it's a disgrace but nothing will change until the National bodies get together and do something. UEFA like to go on about family but once again it's pounds, shilllings and pence that matter.
Man utd only complained once they were out of the CL and did City join in?
2017 will be in Sweden, capacity 52,000, what's the betting the finalists won't get anymore than 15/18k each.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, the complaints need to come from all parties at the beginning of the system.

There is no good reason to have a final in a 35k stadium.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2016)

Just googled last years final, held in Poland, that held over 50k and both teams only got 9500 each, so even taking it to a bigger stadium it doesn't benefit the fans from the finalists. Looks like you's have done well to get 9000 each!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			The main reason Coca Cola SHOULD sponsor is for the benefits of mass exposure to their product, the add-ons should just be a bonus.

Coca Cola dont pay billions in sponsorship for a few hundred tickets at major sporting venues, they do it for the exposure.
		
Click to expand...

As a company, yes. But the guys arramging the deals are likely staffers, not making major dividends. So they will look for whatever perks they can.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			because nobody sponsors something for free. So if clubs want the revenues, they have to expect the sponsors want something in return.
		
Click to expand...

They get worldwide exposure of their product when they sponser the CL etc


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I applied via UEFA's ballot - no joy.

Liverpool's ballot - no joy, but on the reserve list.

Got one today, via the reserve list.:whoo:

Still not missed a major domestic or European final since 1984.

Over 30 European aways over the years means nothing, as all based on this seasons credits. Went to all the home games, but no aways.

I seen man Citys criteria via a points based system a few years ago, and they seem to have a great system, based on multi-seasons also. LFC's system is rubbish, and doesnt reward extended loyalty, or loyalty in other competitions.

How is Chelsea/United/City/Arsenal/Spurs in relation?
		
Click to expand...

Good news have a good trip and bring home some cheese and chocolate but not shiney metals.

The European ticket allocation system works on this seasons credits after about 2/3 matches, before that previous seasons are used you get credit if you apply but if you get a ticket you have to collect in person at a city centre hotel on the day of an away match.
 For domestic cup final ballot for all season ticket holders with all cup match tickets bought, away matches don't count. 
There is a loyalty pot of around 500 who have applied for every away match since 2005, and they get enhanced chances in the ballot for domestic away matches.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I applied via UEFA's ballot - no joy.

Liverpool's ballot - no joy, but on the reserve list.

Got one today, via the reserve list.:whoo:

Still not missed a major domestic or European final since 1984.

Over 30 European aways over the years means nothing, as all based on this seasons credits. Went to all the home games, but no aways.

I seen man Citys criteria via a points based system a few years ago, and they seem to have a great system, based on multi-seasons also. LFC's system is rubbish, and doesnt reward extended loyalty, or loyalty in other competitions.

How is Chelsea/United/City/Arsenal/Spurs in relation?
		
Click to expand...

Don't you just hate show offs :temper:


----------



## NWJocko (May 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			There is no good reason to have a final in a 35k stadium.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, daft with all the giveaways.

I don't know why they don't just have X no of stadia that rotate the finals? Stade de France, Wembley Camp Nou, Bernabeu etc that hold 60/70/80k plus, all easy to get to and can accommodate all the fans.

Only need 10/12 stadia and use them all the time. Or just use Stade de France for all which must be reasonably close to the centre of Europe and ease to get to etc?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Don't you just hate show offs :temper:
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully you'll get sorted mate, and be alongside me.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Yep, daft with all the giveaways.

I don't know why they don't just have X no of stadia that rotate the finals? Stade de France, Wembley Camp Nou, Bernabeu etc that hold 60/70/80k plus, all easy to get to and can accommodate all the fans.

Only need 10/12 stadia and use them all the time. Or just use Stade de France for all which must be reasonably close to the centre of Europe and ease to get to etc?
		
Click to expand...

I can understand them moving it round, a bit, but there should be a criteria.

65k+ for CL finals, 55k+ for EL finals. (there must be 50 odd stadiums round europe with these capacities) - Wish I knew a google expert, who could advise. :whoo::rofl:

Simples, if Austria, Luxembourg, Belgium, Switzerland, etc want it build a stadium big enough.

"Cities/countries" should bid for it  - guaranteeing normal priced hotel rooms, the airlines should also be told to charge normal prices etc.

Also 40% of tickets to each finalist, 20% to the UEFA family/sponsors.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I can understand them moving it round, a bit, but there should be a criteria.

65k+ for CL finals, 55k+ for EL finals. (there must be 50 odd stadiums round europe with these capacities) - Wish I knew a google expert, who could advise. :whoo::rofl:

Simples, if Austria, Luxembourg, Belgium, Switzerland, etc want it build a stadium big enough.

"Cities/countries" should bid for it  - guaranteeing normal priced hotel rooms, the airlines should also be told to charge normal prices etc.

Also 40% of tickets to each finalist, 20% to the UEFA family/sponsors.
		
Click to expand...

Around about 40 over 55k but includes stadiums like Croke Park and Murrayfield


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Around about 40 over 55k but includes stadiums like Choke Park and Murrayfield 

Click to expand...

Choke park - thought it was called the Emirates?:whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Choke park - thought it was called the Emirates?:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I can understand them moving it round, a bit, but there should be a criteria.

65k+ for CL finals, 55k+ for EL finals. (there must be 50 odd stadiums round europe with these capacities) - Wish I knew a google expert, who could advise. :whoo::rofl:

Simples, if Austria, Luxembourg, Belgium, Switzerland, etc want it build a stadium big enough.

"Cities/countries" should bid for it  - guaranteeing normal priced hotel rooms, the airlines should also be told to charge normal prices etc.

Also 40% of tickets to each finalist, 20% to the UEFA family/sponsors.
		
Click to expand...

So what about last year when the Capacity was 56,000 and attendance was 45,000,
You have to book the stadium years in advance.


----------



## Odvan (May 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hopefully you'll get sorted mate, and be alongside me.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nah, he's in the posh seats this time I reckon. That football family is a right injustice, selectively of course


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I applied via UEFA's ballot - no joy.

Liverpool's ballot - no joy, but on the reserve list.

Got one today, via the reserve list.:whoo:

Still not missed a major domestic or European final since 1984.

Over 30 European aways over the years means nothing, as all based on this seasons credits. Went to all the home games, but no aways.

I seen man Citys criteria via a points based system a few years ago, and they seem to have a great system, based on multi-seasons also. LFC's system is rubbish, and doesnt reward extended loyalty, or loyalty in other competitions.

*How is Chelsea/United/City/Arsenal/Spurs in relation?*

Click to expand...

As I understand it, Chelsea's system is also points based, the more attractive the opposition the less points.  Applies to home & aways and the tickets are then released in waves, i.e only those with between x & y points, then those between y & z, etc.  There are a few caveats.

I believe that whilst season ticket holders get the lions share, there is some rake off for members, again sold on a points basis, and also for corporates.  However if you're paying Â£1 million a year for a box I can understand a degree of expectation.

There is also a rake off for Thomas Cook who are the corporate travel partner.  Whilst these are also sold on a points allocation basis, they ain't cheap, consequently you can get a ticket with less points through them than you would through the club because people aren't prepared to pay the inflated prices.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			So what about last year when the Capacity was 56,000 and attendance was 45,000,
You have to book the stadium years in advance.
		
Click to expand...

Do you really believe that you just judge it on 1 years poor attendance.

I remember a semi at WHL between Luton and Wimbledon being only half full - so do you play all semis at 25k stadiums - no you dont.

If Everton ever build a stadium, will they just build for about 35k to fill it every week - no, theyll build a 45-50k, and rightly so.

You dont plan for failure, you plan for success - new concept for you?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			As I understand it, Chelsea's system is also points based, the more attractive the opposition the less points.  Applies to home & aways and the tickets are then released in waves, i.e only those with between x & y points, then those between y & z, etc.  There are a few caveats.

I believe that whilst season ticket holders get the lions share, there is some rake off for members, again sold on a points basis, and also for corporates.  However if you're paying Â£1 million a year for a box I can understand a degree of expectation.

There is also a rake off for Thomas Cook who are the corporate travel partner.  Whilst these are also sold on a points allocation basis, they ain't cheap, consequently you can get a ticket with less points through them than you would through the club because people aren't prepared to pay the inflated prices.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds fairer in the main though, well done Chelsea. (words not previously seen on this thread, I believe).


----------



## davemc1 (May 12, 2016)

Congrats on the ticket Pete :thup: 

but getting back to the op, how does a day at the races sound for it? :mmm:


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sounds fairer in the main though, *well done Chelsea. *(words not previously seen on this thread, I believe).

Click to expand...

Do you need a lie down in a darkened roomâ€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Do you need a lie down in a darkened roomâ€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...

Havent got the keys to Everton's trophy room......I may know a man that does though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 12, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Havent got the keys to Everton's trophy room......I may know a man that does though.

Click to expand...


:rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 13, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Do you really believe that you just judge it on 1 years poor attendance.

I remember a semi at WHL between Luton and Wimbledon being only half full - so do you play all semis at 25k stadiums - no you dont.

If Everton ever build a stadium, will they just build for about 35k to fill it every week - no, theyll build a 45-50k, and rightly so.

You dont plan for failure, you plan for success - new concept for you?

Click to expand...

Your missing the point, 56000 capacity, each team got 9500.
36000 capacity you're both getting 9000, so only 500 less tickets for 20000 more seats.
So guaranteeing to play it in bigger stadiums doesn't solve the issue, the fans of the clubs still get done over.

2013/14 - Juve's ground, capacity 41000, 33000 attendance.

2012/13 - Amsterdam Arena, capacity 52000, 46000 attendance (Chelsea won it and only got 9800 tickets)

Seems the smaller the ground the better the share.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 13, 2016)

sevilla sent 2000 of there tickets back?


----------



## davidy233 (May 13, 2016)

I've got a UEFA Cup final ticket (Sevilla end)



From 2008 in Glasgow - It's the Europa League now and Sevilla still own it


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 13, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Your missing the point, 56000 capacity, each team got 9500.
36000 capacity you're both getting 9000, so only 500 less tickets for 20000 more seats.
So guaranteeing to play it in bigger stadiums doesn't solve the issue, the fans of the clubs still get done over.

2013/14 - Juve's ground, capacity 41000, 33000 attendance.

2012/13 - Amsterdam Arena, capacity 52000, 46000 attendance (Chelsea won it and only got 9800 tickets)

Seems the smaller the ground the better the share.
		
Click to expand...

Its two things that will improve it.

Bigger capacity ground and UEFA not taking the pee out of their own allocation of tickets, which mainly end up with the touts.

Cant believe it didnt sell out with an English club there, unless Chelsea fans werent bothered.

Liverpool took 45-50,000 to Dortmund in 2001, Alaves had approx 8,000, rest were neutrals.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 13, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			sevilla sent 2000 of there tickets back?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, we were only due about 9,000, they gave us 1.6k of theirs. The other 400 are apparently going to remain empty, as UEFA wont sell them for segregation reasons.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 13, 2016)

Just received the phone call, 2 final tickets for me and my lad to be collected Monday:whoo: :whoo:

Can't wait to see my lads face when I tell him 

He'll have been to more finals this year  than Everton in the last 20yrs :ears:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 13, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Just received the phone call, 2 final tickets for me and my lad to be collected Monday:whoo: :whoo:

Can't wait to see my lads face when I tell him 

He'll have been to more finals this year  than Everton in the last 20yrs :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Was initially going to say great news and enjoy, but after reading it all, I hope you get diarrhea&#128515;


----------



## Fish (May 13, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Was initially going to say great news and enjoy, but after reading it all, I hope you get diarrhea&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

He never gets diarrhoea, that's why he's constantly full of shat &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Stuart_C (May 13, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Was initially going to say great news and enjoy, but after reading it all, I hope you get diarrhea&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Yeeeeeehhhhhaaaaaaaaa:clap:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 13, 2016)

Fish said:



			He never gets diarrhoea, that's why he's constantly full of shat &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Diarrhoea gets mentioned and you pop up, how very apt :ears:

Get those Swiss francs fishy baby :whoo:


----------



## Fish (May 13, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Diarrhoea gets mentioned and you pop up, how very apt :ears:

Get those Swiss francs fishy baby :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I'll send you some of my special notes, your used to them up there &#128540; #SnideCity


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 13, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Its two things that will improve it.

Bigger capacity ground and UEFA not taking the pee out of their own allocation of tickets, which mainly end up with the touts.

*Cant believe it didnt sell out with an English club there, unless Chelsea fans werent bothered.*

Liverpool took 45-50,000 to Dortmund in 2001, Alaves had approx 8,000, rest were neutrals.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in no position to dispute Paul's figures but I don't remember seeing 6,000 empty seats (over 10%) in there; that said it wasn't what I was focussing on.

It was under Rafa, who was pretty much universally hated at Chelsea and it was the junior competition the year after winning the big one so it wouldn't surprise me if a number weren't bothered.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 13, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm in no position to dispute Paul's figures but I don't remember seeing 6,000 empty seats (over 10%) in there; that said it wasn't what I was focussing on.

It was under Rafa, who was pretty much universally hated at Chelsea and it was the junior competition the year after winning the big one so it wouldn't surprise me if a number weren't bothered.
		
Click to expand...

Figures came from the UEFA website, got to remember though the fans of both teams added up to less than 20,000, the other 32,000 tickets EUFA shared around, the 6000 missing wouldn't of been fans of both clubs.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 13, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Just received the phone call, 2 final tickets for me and my lad to be collected Monday:whoo: :whoo:

Can't wait to see my lads face when I tell him 

He'll have been to more finals this year  than Everton in the last 20yrs :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Gerrin fella - are you going on the sports options flights with me.

I'm in row 1






Shhh(dont tell him forum, but I'm really in row 60), but I'll still hear him.


----------



## Fish (May 14, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Gerrin fella - are you going on the sports options flights with me.

*I'm in* row 1






Shhh(dont tell him forum, but I'm really in row 60), but I'll still hear him.
		
Click to expand...

Stu will* have* row 2 :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 14, 2016)

Fish said:



			Stu will* have* row 2 :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Low blow mush:temper: :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 14, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Gerrin fella - are you going on the sports options flights with me.

I'm in row 1






Shhh(dont tell him forum, but I'm really in row 60), but I'll still hear him.
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather go with TC because I'm taking my lad, I'm on the list just waiting for confirmation etc. if I don't get on that I'll jump on sports options flight.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd rather go with TC because I'm taking my lad, I'm on the list just waiting for confirmation etc. if I don't get on that I'll jump on sports options flight.
		
Click to expand...

I thought TC had sold out?

I phoned Sports options this morning as still havent had my E-vouchers, and they are also saying sold out, BUT leave your name and number as they may put on an extra flight.

Gerrin there quick, mate. 

Meet you over there for a croissant and an espresso.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 14, 2016)

Fair play to the FA on this occasion giving us 200+ of their tickets.

Hope davey, lar lar gets a ticket now.

Now to go and queue up at Anfield for the third time........


----------



## Stuart_C (May 18, 2016)

Up and at 'em enroute the airport, safe journey Sinbad


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 18, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Up and at 'em enroute the airport, safe journey *Sinbad*

Click to expand...

Should he have set sail earlier ...... Then again gonna be a clever boat that sails to Switzerland! 

Safe travels all and have a great trophyless day.


----------

